# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Michael Kelly mandolins

## Winfieldpicker

Hi everyone,

I am getting ready to purchase a mandolin for the first time and was wondering if I could get some input on a few models. The store that I go to for my guitar needs has two Michael Kelly mandolins..a Michael Kelly Legacy Festival Pack and a Michael Kelly Legacy Elegante Mandolin. I flatpick 99.9% of the time and play a Collings dread, but thought I would start with a basic mandolin and see how it panned out. Do these models have enough volume and tone to hang in a jam situation, once I get to where I can pick a fiddle tune or two? Its nice to not be concerned about any of the appointments or woods like I am so fanatical about with my guitars. Any input is greatly appreciated.

----------


## Eric F.

Either should do to start. I've noticed a lot of variability among the MK's I've played, so I won't suggest one over the other. Just pick the one that feels right to you. If you're used to a Collings guitar, though, you should realize you're not likely to get the same experience with a relatively inexpensive mandolin.

----------


## SincereCorgi

The MKs are among the better instruments I've played in that price category. The craftsmanship and finishes (that I've seen) have been nice, although they tend to have that super-thick shine that almost looks like plastic. The sound varies a fair amount from instrument to instrument, but I haven't heard any terrible ones and in this case, obviously, you can try before you buy.

----------


## Capt. E

Many people think well of the Rover brand, especially the RM75. I personally think the Kentucky KM505 is the best mandolin available under $500. You may never need a "better" one.

----------


## Coy Wylie

My second mando was a MK back in 2003. I'm also a flatpicker and a Winfield addict. As someone said, you won't find the mando equivalent to your Collings with an MK but it will be fine for getting started. I had mine for a few months and moved up to a Weber and then... well, there's been quite a few.

----------


## Winfieldpicker

Coy, I believe I sold you some Rice instructional materials once upon a time. Didnt you purchase a prewar 18 a few years ago? Seems like I remember you from the Flatpick L when I used to lurk there.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Best scenario would be to play as many different mandos as possible in your price range.

I would second the Kentucky km505, but if you are committed to the store and MK, I would go with the Elegante, if you have the $$. Isn't the MK Elegante quite a bit more than the Legacy Festival Pack?  Like 2x as much?

----------


## CES

Think of the MK's like you would an Ibanez acoustic guitar...on the same wall you'll find some pretty nice ones (for the $$), some duds, and most will be somewhere in between...all can be made playable and suitable to learn on barring structural issues, of course.  When MK first hit the market they were all the rage and touted as "high quality" imports...I can even remember an online store heartily recommending them over Kentucky models they had in stock.  That was right after Kentucky moved to China, and I can attest that their QC has improved considerably since then (my KM 675 from that era came with some issues).

Of late the consensus on here has generally been that Eastman and Kentucky (and Jade, J Bovier) have better QC across the board, and that's probably true.  But, given the chance to play before you buy, if one of the models there feels good and sounds good, there's no reason to not support your local shop, and no reason the MK won't do the job you ask for now.  One caveat...MK makes a fair number of A/E mandos...they do pretty well plugged in, but I think you do lose some pure acoustic volume with those.

Eventually you'll discover what you like, as you have with your Collings guitar, and will want a better instrument.  But, there's no reason the MK can't get you started up and serve as a beater later.

----------


## Tim2723

Hi and welcome!

First, let me say that I'm an MK fan. I own two of them and love them.  But everything the others have said is true.  Watch for Q.C. problems.




> ...Do these models have enough volume and tone to hang in a jam situation, once I get to where I can pick a fiddle tune or two? ...


It depends on what happens at your jams.  If you have six guys with dreadnought powerhouses banging away, there are very few mandolins that will come through.  Mandolinists are frequently at the mercy of the musicianship of those around them.  The guitars and banjos and fiddles need to know when to back off and let the mandolin through the hole. But the MK will do the job as well as any other $1000 mandolin.  As the others have mentioned, inspect carefully and try before you buy.

The Festival Pack is the entry level kit.  If you can afford the Elegante, it's more mandolin.

----------


## Perry Babasin

I am also a nominal fan of MK (I own a Legacy O), there are some very nice ones out there and also some dogs. The finishes tend to be very heavy but the instruments also tend to be very beautiful. The two you have listed are on opposite ends of their line. The Elegante is described as pretty much their top of the line, and the Festival pack is their entry-level offering. That said either one might sound and play great or not so great. Play them both and see what you think. With a good set-up these might just play wonderfully, I think the Elegante has a radiused fingerboard. I would also recommend looking at the Kentucky line, The Loar 600 or 700 series, or Eastman brand. These are all hand-carved and crafted with beautiful, but much lighter finish than the MK's.

Perry

----------


## John Evans

Every Michael Kelly mandolin I have played was terrible.

----------


## Jim Ferguson

I have never owned a MK mandolin BUT in all my travels to various music stores I have found myself plucking away at the various brands of mandolins and the MK mandos have always seemed to have a great sound & great playability for the $$$.  If I had to get another mando for under $1,000.00 I would give them serious consideration.  I have enjoyed playing the Kentucky mandos too.
Peace,
Jim

----------


## Rick Proctor

I've had a MK Legacy Elegante for a few years. I keep thinking I'm going to upgrade, but I haven't found another model at the next level that I like over the MK. That being said, there's lots of info on the forums about QC problems. The only thing I've noticed on mine is that they could've done a better job of dressing the frets. 

All the best.

----------


## JEStanek

Welcome to the Café.
The Elegante sells for ~$1000 new.  If you can afford another $600 you can get a used Collings MT.  I haven't played MK mandolins so I can't judge them.  For the under $1K the Kentucky and Eastman line I have played and enjoyed.  However, the Collings MT I heard was a very powerful mandolin.  You also know what your getting with a Collings in your herd already.  I would agree with Tim, the Festival is their starter and the Elegante the top of their line.  But, if the Festival sounds and plays better buy it.  That's the luxury of being able to play before you buy.

Jamie

----------


## ELSOL102

I have a Michael Kelly Legacy Plus and I like it. It's a much nicer mandolin than the Rogue I started with. A friend who has a Breedlove played my mandolin at the festival and was surprised at the sound-she liked it.  So hopefully this mandolin will serve me well because I cannot spend over $1000 on a mandolin and if I could I would be afraid in case something happened to it.

----------


## lazydog

My first mando was the MK festival kit, it was the best mando I could find in my area. That mando sealed the deal on my interest in mandolins. When I upraded to a Morgan Monroe MMR1 the difference was night and day, the MK Festival kit sounded like it had a pillow stuffed inside. I would guess that the Elegant would have better volume and would probably make a better beater in the future if you should be bit by the bug and choose to uprgrade in the future.

----------


## KristinEliza

I have a MK Dragonfly AE as my first mando...I am very pleased with it.  I'm happy with the tone and volume...and wonder what it would be like if it didn't have that heavy finish!

Have I played better mandos...absolutely....but at the price range and a first mandolin, I was satisfied.

----------


## Andy Alexander

If you are looking for sound, playability, and a structurally sound instrument, check out the used A5 models with F holes in the classifieds here on the cafe.  For the $1000 or maybe a hundred or two more, you can probably get a much better sounding used mandolin that will hold it's value unlike a new MK. If it took a Collings guitar to make you happy, you would probably soon outgrow a MK mandolin and take a big hit on depreciation.

----------


## Tstangem

Hi I found this deal, can anyone with MK experience give me some suggestions?The Legacy Dragonfly Flame is the new top of the Michael Kelly mandolin line. This is a limited production mandolin and only 20 are produced per month in each color. This model with the Dragonfly inlay will only be offered for 24 months and then it is retired. The centerpiece of the Dragonfly models is the unique vine inlay design carefully inlaid into the fingerboard. The inlay made from real pearl and abalone gives this mandolin a truly custom look. The Flame has one of our most in demand mandolin features, a radiused fingerboard. The radiused board is comfortable to play and many players feel that it improves their performance. The back of this fine new model also features a figured maple. Flame maple is also used on the neck and sides.
Dragonfly Flame Features:
• Solid Carved Spruce Top
• Limited Edition Pearl and Abalone Inlay
• Solid Carved FLAME Maple Back
• Only 20 Produced Per Month
• Solid FLAME Maple Sides
• Rock Maple Neck
• Fully Bound Traditional F Headstock
• Scooped Fingerboard Extension 
• Hand Carved Top, Back and Bracing 
• Double Adjustable Truss Rod
• Radiused EBONY Fingerboard
• High Quality Grover Tuners
• Dovetail Neck Joint
• Fully Bound Back
• Gold Hardware
• Graphtech Tusq Nut
• 2 Year Warranty on materials and craftsmanship
Retail Price: $1140.00 
($1290.00 w/ pickup)

go back to the top...

$ 529 used...

----------


## Folkmusician.com

Michael Kelly is currently on their 4th version of the Dragonfly mandolin. Pre-2007 they are hit and miss mostly due to a lack of climate control in the warehouse. From 2007 (dragonfly III) on, everything has been kept under climate control (at least until they shipped to dealers). The III was also completely redesigned with new arching. The latest Dragonfly mandolins are no longer special editions. That ended with the Dragonfly III. If you check it out and it looks good and is setup well, they are not a bad mandolin.

----------


## mandobassman

> Every Michael Kelly mandolin I have played was terrible.


Me as well.  I've played four, and all four were lousy.  Lots of shine - terrible sound.

----------


## shortymack

I have to give some love to my MK A solid. Is it a top shelfer? Not by any means but you'd be hard pressed to find a better sounding 150 dollar mando IMO.

http://soundcloud.com/shortymack/lickety-split

http://soundcloud.com/shortymack/tum...-wind-original

----------


## Greenmando

> Every Michael Kelly mandolin I have played was terrible.


I bought a Butterfly model ten years ago.
I was lucky and sold it quick for a few dollars more than it cost me. The fret board was cut wrong and never played correctly.
I try to guide players away from Michael Kelly.

----------


## keebler

I have a MK Drangonfly II that has been an awesome mandolin for me..  I guess their hit and miss..  I found a great deal on one, went to play it and decided to pick it up. Been playing it for about 3 years now.  

for mine:

Positives - The radiused fretboard is straight as an arrow and plays awesome, the wood is tuned properly, has a nice warm, well rounded tone for what I use it for(I do not play strictly bluegrass and have considered ovals).. No issues whatsoever in 3 years of daily playing. 

Negatives - May not have the 'bluegrass' sound that some are looking for. A little flashy for my taste.. not an 'official' bluegrass mando.  Only physical issue I have had with it is the endpin comes loose frequently.  Oh and I would like a better tailpiece on it.

Now, if I had $1000 in cash to drop on an instrument, I could def be considering something different in a used status, but I spent half that on mine and have been completely satisfied with my purchase.

----------

